# What is the best D*tivo deal a current sub can get?



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

If I call D* and tell them my cable co. does not make me purchase the equipment they just charge 10 bucks per month would they give me a unit for free with sub commitment?


----------



## denalimn (Nov 4, 2003)

I seriously considered jumping to Dish back in November to get a free DVR. Based on some sound advice from these forums, I decided that the DirectTV Tivo technology was a better choice than Dish's. I called DirectTV, and told them I was thinking about switching to Dish but wanted to stay with DirectTV but was not interested in paying a lot for the Tivo. They transferred me to Retention, and in exchange for a one-year commitment, I got the DVR for free, including installation, and some $$ shaved off the NHL Center Ice package. Still have to pay the $4.99 a month for the Tivo service. Not sure if it was the best deal, but it was good enough for me, and I absolutely love the service. Hope this helps.


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

denalimn said:


> I seriously considered jumping to Dish back in November to get a free DVR. Based on some sound advice from these forums, I decided that the DirectTV Tivo technology was a better choice than Dish's. I called DirectTV, and told them I was thinking about switching to Dish but wanted to stay with DirectTV but was not interested in paying a lot for the Tivo. They transferred me to Retention, and in exchange for a one-year commitment, I got the DVR for free, including installation, and some $$ shaved off the NHL Center Ice package. Still have to pay the $4.99 a month for the Tivo service. Not sure if it was the best deal, but it was good enough for me, and I absolutely love the service. Hope this helps.


Trust me, you got a great deal!! DISH wouldn't do that. DISH doesn't care about existing customers. That's one of many reasons I switched.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

I just got the Hughes D*Tivo for 40 bucks including shipping and install and 6 months free Showtime.


----------



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

wipeout said:


> I just got the Hughes D*Tivo for 40 bucks including shipping and install and 6 months free Showtime.


Where at? Circuit City as of last week was offering me 2 Samsung 40GB DVRs and and RCA 486 receiver for $250 cash out the door, but had a $150 mail in rebate, and another $75 mail in rebate for a Circuit City Gift Card. That would make the net out of pocket cost only $25!!! On top of that, they offered 3 year full coverage warranties on the DVR units for something like $29 each. All of that is with the satellite dish and standard installation of up to 4 drops. May want to check and see if that offer is still going on.


----------



## zot23 (Apr 9, 2004)

Just posted this today somewhere else, too lazy to retype  Nice because this is the 100 hr model instead of the standard 40 hr.

--------------
I was looking around for a DirecTivo and stumbled unto this deal. Don't know if this is a mistake or not, but they shipped me a unit at this price, YMMV.

RCA DirecTivo DVR120 (100 hour) with dish, installation, and everytyhing else for $59.99 (+20 S/H) from Solid Signal. They also carry a package with the triple LNB dish and same DVR120 for $79.99 (+$20 S/H.) Pretty good deal for anyone looking to get into DirecTivo like myself.

link:

http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_dis...oms=1&systype=S

EDIT : Whoops, sorry. This is for new subs only.


----------



## tward (Feb 11, 2003)

Link Not Found any longer.....


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2004)

zot23 said:


> Just posted this today somewhere else, too lazy to retype  Nice because this is the 100 hr model instead of the standard 40 hr.
> 
> --------------
> I was looking around for a DirecTivo and stumbled unto this deal. Don't know if this is a mistake or not, but they shipped me a unit at this price, YMMV.
> ...


Well, that deal was still there on May 18th so I quickly put my order in. It took it and I thought "Sweet!". Unfortunately, a week later, I called to ask why I had not received a tracking number and was informed that my order had not been shipped because that price was wrong. They said they sent me an e-mail, but if they did, I never got it. Apparently, someone entered the prices in wrong and I was told that that person got a good rear chewing. Now, that unit is at $204. I was told that they could send me the 40 hr unit for $59.99. I asked if he would knock of the S/H and he said he would. I said I wanted to look around a little first. Consequently, I found another great deal at solidsignal. A 40 hr Hughes DVR system with triple LNB for $49.99. I called to ask about that, but got their voicemail. I was going to see if they would sell me that and drop the S/H. As I waited to hear back from them, I looked around and saw a similar deal at rapidsatellite. 40 hr Hughes DVR with the triple LNB for $20 plus $40 S/H. Plus a free DVD player. (!) Since 2 or 3 hours had passed since I left my message with Solid Signal and no reply, I went ahead and placed the order with Rapid. Solid Signal finally called back, but it was too late. They weren't all that proactive about keeping me as a customer anyway--they apologized for the price being wrong, but I was still kind of irritated about the week I lost waiting for it. I think they should have called me to let me know and offer something else instead of me having to call them.

Now, I just hope the install and everything goes smoothly, because since placing the order I have read some of the not so good reviews about Rapid.


----------



## ralphfurley (Jun 12, 2004)

Hey all,
I read this forum and called Directv. I told them i was considering switching to Dish. Told them they were offering free DVR. (Directv had offered me NFL Ticket Special $79). They said they would give me TIVO for free. Had it installed within the week at no charge.( just the $5 TIVO and $5 extra receiver fee) Just ask for retention dept. Thanks


----------

